# Playing with a solar charger and a battery pack.



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

I have this charger:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B082HPTZ3P/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_0H.8Fb7SAJ6GW?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
And this battery pack:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07R9NTNHG/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_fabc_GI.8FbJQCRAEY?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I decided to finally pair up the two. I dropped the battery pack to 52% capacity and I laid it out in the sun with the charger for about 6 hours. The solar panels had a good angle for about 4 hours or so with the last 2 being not so good. I got the battery pack up to 89% capacity. This means 37% charge in that time. Gonna play with it some more and watch the sun angles to maximize efficiency.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I snagged the 300w Rockpals with the mppt charger. Normally they say expect to pay $1 per watt, but these were on sale for $179 with coupon code. It's not a massive generator, but it's gotten rave reviews by all the solar-tubers. I paired it with two folding rock pals 100w panels, also on sale, and I can't wait to try it out. Little cold right now where I'm at, but they claim the generator can be charged (using two panels in parallel) in like 3 hours or so. Once it warms up, I will have to try it out. .


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Be careful that the 300 watt units match up voltage wise with the folding panels. You don’t want to make smoke.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I purposely got the two panels matching the generator. They actually come with parallel cables to hook them both up. 🙂. I’ve also seen a number of videos where people have done this. 

I really want the inergy flex system but it’s a bit outside my budget right now.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Great setup Trihonda - there's a bit of a difference though with your setup and what I'm after. My goal is to get something for the backpack when I'm on the move . Yours looks to be a bit more of a stationary /vehicle setup.


----------



## RobSmith87 (Jan 5, 2021)

Those who have been on this forum for a long time need personal advice.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RobSmith87 said:


> Those who have been on this forum for a long time need personal advice.


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

Spam.....


----------

